# Needing some help!



## SonicGems (Jul 30, 2011)

So, I'm sure Sonic hates me. >_<
Yesterday was her first night in her new home. At first she was decent, she would puff up but not hiss or anything.
But by the end of the night. she became really defensive and puffy with me. She would hiss, click and quill up at the sight of me.

So, today I put in a shirt of mine in her cage that I wore all night so she'll get used to my smell.
But sadly, as soon as she saw me she hissed and quilled up, and hid in her igloo.


This really scares me. I don't want her to keep this behavior up.
I know holding her will help, but I'm really scared she'll come at me or just run away.
What should I do so she'll at least get used to me?
And what should I do so I can hold her tonight?
I have no insects to feed her for treats. :?

She's 8 weeks old, has already quilled for the most part and I just got her yesterday.
I know it will take time to build trust, but we won't be getting any where if she stays afraid of me and I stay afraid of her.

Help? >_<


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

What really helped for me is to have a hedgie bag or a little hedgie blanket for them. If you are scared of the hissing and jumping you can take one of the hedgie blankets to pick her up with and it will keep you from getting poked with the quills, it can also help you get used them doing it and help you get nerves of steel cause you will be hearing it but not getting stabbed. Sometimes they will settle down once they are on your lab and then you can give her the little blanket to hide under, it may make her feel more safe. One thing I always did to avoid having to get back up once settled in was to bring a roll of toliet paper or papertowels with me and a plastic grocery bag. Mine pooped a lot as a baby and it let me clean the mess quick without having to stir everything up trying to clean up after her.

There's a lot of people that get scared with the hissing and stuff they do, it's not that she hates you just that they are defensive by nature. Every hedgie is different but there is still hope that it will subside, she's still very new so don't get discouraged


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2011)

SonicGems said:


> So, I'm sure Sonic hates me. >_<
> Yesterday was her first night in her new home. At first she was decent, she would puff up but not hiss or anything.
> But by the end of the night. she became really defensive and puffy with me. She would hiss, click and quill up at the sight of me.
> 
> ...


She will go through another quilling at 12 weeks so quilling is not done and that makes your hedgehog crabby usually.

Hedgehogs aren't really aggressive and her coming at you is not likely.

I noticed you read the hedgehog behavior post so you should realize hedgehogs take a lot of time and effort to bond with. She is a prey animal and instinctively thinks you're a threat and reacts accordingly. Additionally its day time she likely wants to sleep, you just put in the shirt so give it time to have any effect.

Take her out she will be huffy, hissy, and a ball of quills and set her on your lap with a fleece blanket or something else with no loose threads and somewhere where she can hide if she feels she needs cover (they take comfort in hiding places). Let her just wonder if she chooses or just fall asleep she will get your scent and slowly realize that you are no harm.

Some hedgehogs will come around in days, some months, and in some cases a year. there are cases of ones that never come around but usually show some trust changes over time. Its about realizing how to interact with your hedgehogs personality on their terms. If you fit into their life and cuddling and all is okay with her then she'll allow it, otherwise you may just have to realize some hedgehogs will always be huffy and quilled about people, but usually accept your no true danger.

Food, Water, and daily handling it takes time and patience the key is not to let her get the advantage if she huffs and puffs and you give in and leave her alone she will know her defenses have worked and she'll continue her habit. Also let her eat, drink, and poop/pee to help avoid accidents on you cause most people want to put hedgie back in their cage this is another way they might develop an attitude of if I do it I'll be left alone  (Unless she's like my Feral who just holds it until I get her out no matter what).

Hedgehogs take a lot of time and patience to win over and even then they don't always become as friendly as an owner would like but most realize they wouldn't have their hedgehogs any other way.

(Also make sure to wash your hands each time before handling your hedgehog to keep your scent consistent, don't change shampoos, use unscented hand soap, and be careful with lotions you might smell tasty to them.)

These are opinions I've gathered from many of the members and my own experiences on hedgehogs


----------



## SonicGems (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks everyone.  

So should I try to pick her up tonight anyways?
What if she hides from me like she did already today?
I know she's nocturnal so I will not try anything until tonight.

I'll be picking her up with a towel or a fleece blanket so her quills dont hurt me.
I'm not sure what a hedgie bag is.

I honestly just wish she'd ball up so I can pick her up. :|
It might be easier? But I don't know, she hasn't balled up with me yet.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2011)

Scoop her up from both sides with your hands if she isn't balling up just be careful of this method if she does ball up getting your finger stuck in their ball form isn't fun.

You should absolutely interact with her leaving her alone isn't going to help it she is just acting naturally and its your mission to convince her otherwise 

Just keep in mind she will quill again and quilling can change personality and make them extremely grumpy for a time and sometimes alter their personality forever.

Some of the sweetest hedgehogs I've read from other owners getting them went through quilling and were not the same hedgehog anymore. think of quilling as puberty they are going through phases to become adults and will result sometimes in personality changes.

you can handle then in the day just let them sleep with you while you browse the web, watch a favorite show and if they choose to wander they choose to wander being a baby she will still probably want to sleep a lot more then adults would


----------



## SonicGems (Jul 30, 2011)

Okay.
I'll try picking her up in the day at a later date, I think.
right now she's in her igloo and I don't want to push her.
Or should I?

And what should I do if I go to pick her up tonight and she hides in her igloo again?
Should I uncover her and take her out anyways?

It could make her even more mad if I ruined her hiding spot from me. :shock:


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2011)

SonicGems said:


> Okay.
> I'll try picking her up in the day at a later date, I think.
> right now she's in her igloo and I don't want to push her.
> Or should I?
> ...


hedgehogs are naturally pray creatures if she runs and hide its natural it will stress her a bit but handling to show her you mean no harm is important, make sure she has eaten, drank and pooped/pee'd before hand and then get her out for an hour weven if all she does is sleep its still going to help.

Then get a routine down one you can keep each day so like a time after school (I know its summer but this way its the same time) where you wake her up and just let her sleep or wander on your lap or nearby this is important to bonding.

Hedgehogs don't get mad really just scared, she is much more scared then you, she needs to see your no threat it will take a whole lot of time.

I would let her rest tonight and get her out when she is up and then begin to establish a routine


----------



## SonicGems (Jul 30, 2011)

So, should I hold her tonight?
If she hides in her igloo should I uncover her?
What if that just makes her more scared?

I suppose I'll have to get over my fear of her for her to get over her fear of me.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2011)

SonicGems said:


> So, should I hold her tonight?
> If she hides in her igloo should I uncover her?
> What if that just makes her more scared?
> 
> I suppose I'll have to get over my fear of her for her to get over her fear of me.


Like I said she is going to be scared get her out be as gentle as you can and try to handle her let her relax once out on her terms. Even if it means getting her out of her igloo.

Think about it if she find a way to make you go away she will use it and if hiding in her igloo works she will do that each time. You wont' hurt her this is the best proven way to help hedgehogs understand their owners mean no threat to them


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

I started bribing Harvey with mealworms and crickets. Now every time I get him out of his cage, he licks his lips. He knows I'm a push over now. He's an explorer, so I got him a play pen that I can sit in with him. That way he can explore (or sleep if he wants) and he stays safe from the other pets. 

You can tell when things are changing for your hedgie. She'll give you signals. I knew that Harvey was more relaxed because I literally stopped scaring the "poop" out of him. He stopped pooping on me and he would hold it until he got into his cage. And WOW! I thought he would turn inside-out because he pooped so much!!! :lol: 

It will be slow, but you will figure out what Sonic likes and will tolerate and she will come to trust you. Everything you described Sonic doing sounds normal for a hedgie moving to a new home and adjusting to a hedgie-parent.

Best Wishes from me and Harvey


----------



## SonicGems (Jul 30, 2011)

Thank you, Rainy  


She's sleeping right now, but is it okay to pick her up while she's sleeping?


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2011)

You can they just like any person will just be a bit cranky at this point of night I recommended it and to try to pick around the same time every night eventually your hedgehog will start to just wake up on their own (usually) if you do this around this time.

and Rainy is right treats used mostly for bonding and good behavior will help dramatically they sometimes figure out you getting them out means meal worms and will welcome it (not always)


----------



## SonicGems (Jul 30, 2011)

Okay. So I was finally brave. :mrgreen: 
I unhid her, picked her up! 
And to my surprise, after a few minutes she took to me very well!  

I set up a little area on my floor for her to walk around and boy, is she a little explorer.
She wouldn't sit still for 2 seconds! :roll: 

She was on edge when loud noises came up, but once I pet her and talked to her she was fine again.
I know she's still getting used to me and my home, but I really feel like we made some progress tonight.

Only question is -
Once I put her back in her cage she went straight to her igloo and is asleep.
Is that a concern?
Or is she just tired from our first meeting?

I'm doing my best to keep her warm.
I'm so afraid this could be hibernation or something,
but I think I'm seriously overreacting. (I hope)


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2011)

SonicGems said:


> Okay. So I was finally brave. :mrgreen:
> I unhid her, picked her up!
> And to my surprise, after a few minutes she took to me very well!
> 
> ...


Babies sleep a whole lot more then adults its normal  feel their belly for warmth to see if its warm enough for them


----------



## SonicGems (Jul 30, 2011)

TWCOGAR said:


> Babies sleep a whole lot more then adults its normal  feel their belly for warmth to see if its warm enough for them


Ooh. I didn't know that.
I just was worried because it's night time and she should be awake, I thought, because she's nocturnal.
When I was holding her, her belly was pretty warm so I think she's okay?


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2011)

SonicGems said:


> TWCOGAR said:
> 
> 
> > Babies sleep a whole lot more then adults its normal  feel their belly for warmth to see if its warm enough for them
> ...


I would say so, as she gets more comfy and older she will become more active the two things to remember about baby hedgehogs they sleep so much and poop like no tomorrow!

Since its night you can try I trick to get her out which is covering the cage to simulate complete darkness and then when you hear her out and about remove it slowly so she adjusted this got my hedgehogs out and now they don't need that trick to be out at the same time every night


----------



## SonicGems (Jul 30, 2011)

TWCOGAR said:


> Since its night you can try I trick to get her out which is covering the cage to simulate complete darkness and then when you hear her out and about remove it slowly so she adjusted this got my hedgehogs out and now they don't need that trick to be out at the same time every night


Okay, I dimmed the light in my room and put the towel on her cage completely over the top.
That made her cage a little darker.
She's still sleeping but hopefully she'll come out in a little bit.

Thank goodness I have one of those adjustable lights.


----------

